# Surprise Drug Tests After UFC 146 Press Conference



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012...urprise-drug-tests-following-press-conference

Sneaky move by the athletic commission. Hope they all pass because I'd hate to see one of the best cards ruined.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

I like in the comments section that people just assume they are all (mostly Reem) taking drugs and hoping that no one gets caught.

I'm assuming that none of them are taking drugs and hoping that any who do are caught.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a great start, but i wish fighters would get tested randomly during training camp.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Interesting scenario, but its a positive one. Roy Nelson made a Tweet saying that he, JDS and Silva were 'good boys' and did not run from the tests, probably just stirring the pot but we'll know soon enough.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow what a big surprise, right after fight date. It's not as if people who aren't idiots are going to be off their cycle by that time


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I aint worrying about any of these guys get tested, they will all pass. I am one of a few people who believes Alistair doesnt use anything anyway. Alistair was dropping alot of weight to make Light heavy and we will soon see the same with Jones. When Jones makes the jump to haevy he will let his body grow, more protein, more food and heavyweight training and mark my words jones will be a beast aswell.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfect timing. Let's test all of them while they're off their cycles. Not that I think that anyone on that card uses illegal substances but you have to think the commission picked the worst possible point in time to catch the substance abusers.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

The event is two months away.
Someone will get caught.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What the **** are you guys talking about? Getting tested randomly two months before your fight, when these guys are still training is a great way to catch people.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> What the **** are you guys talking about? Getting tested randomly two months before your fight, when these guys are still training is a great way to catch people.


The Best way.

Time will tell,


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome. I am all for surprise tests especially at this level of the sport.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

They don't seem too worried...















> JDS, Big Foot & Big Country waiting the results from our pee tests. I
> hope I pass.


 - Roy


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

So this would only test for illegal substances right? Anything they have a medication for would not count against them since it is so far away from fighting? I am mostly concerned about some guy getting popped for something stupid like a ex-lax because they are having bm problems.

If so, excellent move by the commission and a great way to show they are taking random drug testing seriously.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> What the **** are you guys talking about? Getting tested randomly two months before your fight, when these guys are still training is a great way to catch people.


I didn't realize the event was two months away. I thought it was next week. :confused02: 

Now I get the feeling someone's going to get caught.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> What the **** are you guys talking about? Getting tested randomly two months before your fight, when these guys are still training is a great way to catch people.


This 100%.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I didn't realize the event was two months away. I thought it was next week. :confused02:
> 
> Now I get the feeling someone's going to get caught.


You thought that the biggest card of the year was next week?! It must suck to be you right now lol. Got a long way to go yet pal.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I wish they would do this with guys like Hendo, Chael, and who ever else is on TRT....after reading that article oldfan posted a month or so ago about TRT and how you can cycle the levels down around testing time..It made me upset....


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> What the **** are you guys talking about? Getting tested randomly two months before your fight, when these guys are still training is a great way to catch people.


Yeah. Let me know when that happens and I'll agree.

Meanwhile I'll lol at the guy who is obviously arrogantly wrong.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a feeling this was made up to catch the Reem (was he even at the press?).

Anyway, Dana must be pissed.
Has this thing ever happened in box?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Knowing what time frame the "random" testing will take place kind of defeats the whole purpose a bit.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Roy looks like a total bum in that pic lmfao. I hope they keep doing these random tests for all cards, so there will be no way they can roid.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> You thought that the biggest card of the year was next week?! It must suck to be you right now lol. Got a long way to go yet pal.


I don't really care much for that card to be honest. All HW so it's basically bound to be over fast or long and boring.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm going to be shocked if Overeem passes a random drug test. When I think of Overeem I think of Barry Bonds, I really like the Reem as a fighter but who here honestly doesn't have a gut feeling he is on steroids...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I've seen this Reem timeline hundreds of times and I don't think it's unnatural. Look how fast Frank Mir gained tons of muscle. It didn't even take him a full year to put on 30 pounds. Plus the 2007-2008 picture is from late 2008 and it doesn't show what he looked like in 2007. If you insert this as 2007 it doesn't look unnatural at all.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yeah. Let me know when that happens and I'll agree.
> 
> Meanwhile I'll lol at the guy who is obviously arrogantly wrong.


What exactly would you prefer here? You seem to be just shooting down this idea without offering any real alternative. You just sound whiny and conceited right now, with all due respect.

I think its a great idea. This will make others who possibly abuse the obvious timing of post fight drug tests by cycling it out shortly before think twice about it now and ultimately will drop the number of PED users in the UFC.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I've seen this Reem timeline hundreds of times and I don't think it's unnatural. Look how fast Frank Mir gained tons of muscle. It didn't even take him a full year to put on 30 pounds. Plus the 2007-2008 picture is from late 2008 and it doesn't show what he looked like in 2007. If you insert this as 2007 it doesn't look unnatural at all.


I'm not saying I'm sure he's on them, I'm saying if anyone is it's clearly Overeem. Sure it could be natural, absolutely, we will see after this test.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

rabakill said:


> I'm not saying I'm sure he's on them, I'm saying if anyone is it's clearly Overeem. Sure it could be natural, absolutely, we will see after this test.


Well, you never know until they're tested. Nobody thought Leben or Josh Barnett were on the juice. Sometimes it's more complicated than "That guy looks big, he must've done roids".


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, you never know until they're tested. Nobody thought Leben or Josh Barnett were on the juice. Sometimes it's more complicated than "That guy looks big, he must've done roids".


A lot of people thought Leben was on steroids, he went from chubby alcoholic to ripped Spartan inbetween fights. Agreed about Barnett, yes phsique is not 100% correlated to steroid use, Royce Gracie got busted of all people. To maintain the extreme size and low body fat % that overeem does requires superhuman genetics or steroids. For the sake of mma I hope Overeem tests clean. It's a tough subject, hope they do more random testing though.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Guys like Brock, Junior, Palhares, Reem, etc are hardly EVER on steroids, they don't need them. The people who need steroids are the guys without their genes who want to look like them. Guys like Barnett who despite being in great shape look terrible with their shirt off.


Rumble Johnson IMO would never be on steroids but if Mark Hunt or even Jake Shields was caught roiding, it'd be much less of a surprise IMO.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

@danawhite said:


> Overeem positive for steroids. Cain in to face JDS!


WTF?!? :eek03:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> WTF?!? :eek03:


almost got me bro lol


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> WTF?!? :eek03:


You didn't almost get me, you got me lol!!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Almost shited my pants with that one, lol.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I definitely took the bait. Well played psycho. Is it wrong that I'm almost expecting Overeem to fail this?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He would've maybe fooled me had I not read the article and it said the results won't be revealed until after the event.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> He would've maybe fooled me had I not read the article and it said the results won't be revealed until after the event.


You're awesome. I wish I was as smart as you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's not really intelligence, rather than attention span. I actually read things to get information on them rather than simply responding to a headline.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

someone correct me if ime wrong but when Overeem missed the drug test a few months ago wasn't part of him getting his licence to fight brock that he would be randomly tested a couple of times throughout the year?


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> someone correct me if ime wrong but when Overeem missed the drug test a few months ago wasn't part of him getting his licence to fight brock that he would be randomly tested a couple of times throughout the year?


Yep....


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Ludinator said:


> someone correct me if ime wrong but when Overeem missed the drug test a few months ago wasn't part of him getting his licence to fight brock that he would be randomly tested a couple of times throughout the year?


"random". Right after a fight. If this is part of that, what a farce. I wonder how much they got paid to look the other way.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> "random". Right after a fight. If this is part of that, what a farce. I wonder how much they got paid to look the other way.


I don't get what you mean. What test was "random" and right after a fight? These were all after the press conference, two months before the fight.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> "random". Right after a fight. If this is part of that, what a farce. I wonder how much they got paid to look the other way.



Yep after the fight was 1 of them but he was meant to be having a couple this year aswell.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> @danawhite said:
> 
> 
> > Overeem positive for steroids. Cain in to face JDS!
> ...


What have I done?!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> What have I done?!


Lmao, you jinxed yourself pretty bad there.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> What have I done?!


I almost want to neg rep you for screwing us psycho haha


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

AmdM said:


> The event is two months away.
> Someone will get caught.


raise01:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> What have I done?!


yeah, you should get an Overeem knee to the face and a wedgie for jinxing the damn card.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'd like for the next step is for the commissions to start going into these camps when guys get popped and test everyone in the camp. I don't think anyone juices alone I think they always have teammates that help them along. It's not enough to just catch a guy you need to follow through.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I'd like for the next step is for the commissions to start going into these camps when guys get popped and test everyone in the camp. I don't think anyone juices alone I think they always have teammates that help them along. It's not enough to just catch a guy you need to follow through.


Lol, they can't. Unless the guys have an upcoming fight and are applying for a license, no one can legally test them. The most that could happen is the DEA or something catches someone dealing.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Lol, they can't. Unless the guys have an upcoming fight and are applying for a license, no one can legally test them. The most that could happen is the DEA or something catches someone dealing.


Your acting like this is unusual, you don't remember the Balco raids? The government has stepped in, in many other sports. Also we don't know what the UFC can test for under their contracts.

Anyways I do think these camps in Florida really need to be looked into. A number of very suspicious fighters come out of those florida camps.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Your acting like this is unusual, you don't remember the Balco raids? The government has stepped in, in many other sports. Also we don't know what the UFC can test for under their contracts.
> 
> Anyways I do think these camps in Florida really need to be looked into. A number of very suspicious fighters come out of those florida camps.


They didn't go after the sports. They went after the designer steroid companies and the sports happened to be involved.

What do UFC contracts have to do with it? I'm sure they can test any of their fighters but, it's not like everyone in the UFC trains with just people from the UFC.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> They didn't go after the sports. They went after the designer steroid companies and the sports happened to be involved.
> 
> What do UFC contracts have to do with it? I'm sure they can test any of their fighters but, it's not like everyone in the UFC trains with just people from the UFC.


Because now that the UFC is paying health costs they get to go around fighters medical privacy.

Also yes the government does go after certain sports, John Ashcroft made it his mission to try and clean up baseball. Every-time Jose Canseco named a name it became a government issue.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SmackyBear said:


> I don't get what you mean. What test was "random" and right after a fight? These were all after the press conference, two months before the fight.


whoops my bad, I thought they meant the post-fight press conference. This is a good start then.

I doubt Overeem will get caught off guard with this one since it was part of his conditions for getting the Lesnar fight.

What this probably means though is that IMHO Overeem would have had to go off the juice for this fight, and will look like absolute shit come fight night. 

Don't be surprised to see him gas in Rd 1 and get KOd ... the forums will be ablaze about how he looked bad because of blah injury


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Don't be surprised to see him gas in Rd 1 and get KOd ... the forums will be ablaze about how he looked bad because of blah injury


what fight?

Overeem is out. He can't get a licence with testosterone levels that high.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> whoops my bad, I thought they meant the post-fight press conference. This is a good start then.
> 
> I doubt Overeem will get caught off guard with this one since it was part of his conditions for getting the Lesnar fight.
> 
> ...


All good.

I assume you've seen the rest of the forum and seen that he failed though.

It is weird that he failed though, because like you said, he knew he was going to be tested twice during a six month window. You would think he'd stop doing anything that could be detected in a urinalysis. Especially since he knew in advance that he'd be going into the jurisdiction of the AC that he owed two tests to.

I'd normally say that there's a chance for a false positive and not to rush to judgement, but at a 14:1 T:E reading, I'd say the odds are incredibly small.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

No, not sneaky. Random. Which is the only way you'll ever curb PED use.

They need to pull fighters out of line at the grocery store, or from dinner at a restaurant, out of a movie, or wake them up in the middle of the night.

Athletes need to believe they could be tested at any time... literally.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Because now that the UFC is paying health costs they get to go around fighters medical privacy.
> 
> Also yes the government does go after certain sports, John Ashcroft made it his mission to try and clean up baseball. Every-time Jose Canseco named a name it became a government issue.


But the Federal Government has a much higher involvement with MLB, NFL, NHL, and NBA. The reason is they have an antitrust exemption. Along with this exemption comes more governmental oversight.

The UFC does not have this exemption, yet at least.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SmackyBear said:


> All good.
> 
> I assume you've seen the rest of the forum and seen that he failed though.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw the commotion right after holming mentioned it here ... the guy's just dumb, or maybe he was too afraid of the withdrawal and thought he could still cheat the tests somehow.

He deserves what he gets, it's about time this horsemeat farce ended.


----------

